# Quit



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

Moved to mobile Alabama. Bought a house and doing airbnb instead. Get a credit score, get an investment and get out.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

::mental note to self:: refuse any and all financial advice from a southerner who sews a Confederate flag to his hat.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

It must be the top of the real estate market when Uber Drivers are buying residential real estate properties and renting them out.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> It must be the top of the real estate market when Uber Drivers are buying residential real estate properties and renting them out.


You know it..... Airbnb rentals are a hot investment for the southerner who sees potential in that massive influx of vacationers flocking to the vacationing paradise of Mobile Alabama.


----------



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

80% occupancy in mobile, Alabama ;] market research yank wank


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Joshua J said:


> 80% occupancy in mobile, Alabama ;] market research yank wank


Yea right. Don't burn your bridges with Uber/Lyft though.... you'll be back.


----------



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Yea right. Don't burn your bridges with Uber/Lyft though.... you'll be back.


Last truth bomb for you - I've made 70k a year since I've been 22.. about 3 hours a month. I'm in my mid 30s now. Uber was a side trip for entertainment. I'll tip you in the app though;] cya there


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Joshua J said:


> Last truth bomb for you - I've made 70k a year since I've been 22.


Um, okay..... only $70K a year.
Wait a minute.... you're not actually bragging, were you??


----------



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Um, okay..... only $70K a year.
> Wait a minute.... you're not actually bragging, were you??


The time I actually work was the brag :] freedom is more important than being a wage slave imo. 70k a year with about 36 hrs worked that whole year. I'll take it over a full time 200k a year honestly. Not even sure what we're discussing anymore at this point. peace be with you and God bless


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Do you think that this woman gives any useful advice?


I was only talking about refusing advice from men who wear hats!


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Joshua J said:


> Last truth bomb for you - I've made 70k a year since I've been 22.. about 3 hours a month.


70k/yr for only a few hours a month isnt bad.. but, you'd think you could afford a nicer hat.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Um, okay..... only $70K a year.
> Wait a minute.... you're not actually bragging, were you??


$70k in Alabama is like $250k in NYC


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Thr Airbnb folks will poop shart and more.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Joshua J said:


> Last truth bomb for you - I've made 70k a year since I've been 22.. about 3 hours a month. I'm in my mid 30s now. Uber was a side trip for entertainment. I'll tip you in the app though;] cya there


K, lemme get this straight. You claim an income of 70k annually since age 22 and now in your 30's, driving Uber is a form of "entertainment" for you? 
WOW, well shove my nose in a pile of dung and tell me it smells like roses!


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> K, lemme get this straight. You claim an income of 70k annually since age 22 and now in your 30's, driving Uber is a form of "entertainment" for you?
> WOW, well shove my nose in a pile of dung and tell me it smells like roses!


In theory it's possible for someone to be like that but if so it's rare


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> In theory it's possible for someone to be like that but if so it's rare


Same for winning the lottery!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> $70k in Alabama is like $250k in NYC


And a cousin in NYC is like a wife in Alabama what is your point?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> And a cousin in NYC is like a wife in Alabama what is your point?


My point is if the guy is telling the truth and he really does make $70k a year, in Alabama that can afford a very nice lifestyle

Of course the catch is- you gotta live in Alabama


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> My point is if the guy is telling the truth and he really does make $70k a year, in Alabama that can afford a very nice lifestyle
> 
> Of course the catch is- you gotta live in Alabama


I thought it made funnier lol


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> $70k in Alabama is like $250k in NYC


And $250k in NYC buys you into the the ghetto!


----------



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> K, lemme get this straight. You claim an income of 70k annually since age 22 and now in your 30's, driving Uber is a form of "entertainment" for you?


It was for roughly a year - video games, bars - 7 days a week gets a little old. Just something to break the cycle of having nearly 99% free time each year. It truly has some beneficial perks such as helping polish social skills and acclimation to being "thrown into various situations". In a weird way, your car is almost a training room. There was never, at any point, much financial benefit to it that outweighed the large risks associated but it was truthfully a rush - both at times from positive experiences and negative ones. If I did it over again, I would buy the cheapest/reliable car possible so I'm not burning through a nice car for at best, recreation. Also, having a "structure" was nice again.

As far as $70k annually, yes that is true. I'm not so proud of the number but again, that's about me working 1-2 hours a month when I want. I've lived strategically in low-cost areas or with low/no income tax to bank as much as I can while saving most of my money. Paypal automation and website design is all life takes. It's shocking how little money it takes per person, per day to add up. Alabama transitioning from the Florida panhandle isn't too different. I know it gets dumped on pretty hard as a state(and I did before moving here) but I wouldn't say its hugely different from Florida's panhandle. Lack of sidewalks, lack of local jobs, the usual.

As far as the naysayers of AirBNB, I'm booked 27 of the next 31 days. I wish I got into properties earlier in my life. Oh, and AirBNB takes 3% of what you make for your property... What does Uber take again for using your car?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> $70k in Alabama is like $250k in NYC


That's the truth.

You can get a 2 bedroom in the south for $650 a month.

$650 a month in NYC is a closet.

$2,000 for a studio seems sound right for nyc from what i remember. (by now that's probably below market price)

My neighbor in the house next to me... $700 a month.. Mortgage payments..
3 bedroom 2 bath, decent suburb.

$70,000 in Bama is closer to at least $150,000 in NYC for sure.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Um, okay..... only $70K a year.
> Wait a minute.... you're not actually bragging, were you??


Kaaaaaboom!!


----------



## Mzlynnus (Jun 16, 2019)

Joshua J said:


> The time I actually work was the brag :] freedom is more important than being a wage slave imo. 70k a year with about 36 hrs worked that whole year. I'll take it over a full time 200k a year honestly. Not even sure what we're discussing anymore at this point. peace be with you and God bless


Someone always wants 2 rain on ur parade...do u...ur awesome


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> It must be the top of the real estate market when Uber Drivers are buying residential real estate properties and renting them out.


This bubble is on borrowed time for a while now. Eventually rates are going up and the party is over. I knew it was a bubble when my coworkers house doubled to 300k and I told him to cash out and he said he was waiting for a million and then selling.


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

Yeah but your still in Alabama


----------

